# Domain Sale $5.99/year



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 22, 2010)

*I got this email in yesterday and moved a few of my domains over to them (I already had a few with them).  It only works on one year though, so you can't lock a few years at that price.  When that year is up, I will move them all back to Dynadot, but it still is a great deal.*

*You have to use the code SAVEBIG for it to work.*

*__________________*

*We at Namecheap are pleased to announce that for the rest of the month, we're running our lowest price promotion EVER. Now, you can register a new .COM, .NET, or .ORG domain for an amazing low price of $5.99. Transfer any domain to Namecheap for the low price of $4.99. We'll even cover the ICANN fees!*

*As you know, we really appreciate each and every one of our customers, and this is just one of our many ways of saying thanks. *

*Buy or transfer as many domain names as you wish to Namecheap under this special limited time offer, and reap the benefits of 24/7/365 friendly and reliable support, free WhoisGuard for the first year, free URL and email forwarding, custom nameserver registrations, an advanced control panel, and much much more. Just use coupon code SAVEBIG when you register or transfer your domain.*

*As always, thanks for being a valued customer.*

*With gratitude,*

*The Namecheap Team*

Enjoy this special $5.99 registration promotion until Sep 30, 2010 or while supplies last. Use coupon code *SAVEBIG*
As supplies are limited, this coupon is only valid for up to 100 domain registrations or transfers per account.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 22, 2010)

I've got all my sites registered at Godaddy and can usually find a code to get them at about $7 a year.  Not worth it to me to go through the hassle to keep moving them to save $2-3.  (I have over 100 domains registered, still not worth it plus GD's solid. The smaller guys, eh.)

I still remember when names were free though.  Course I remember them being $45/yr too.  LOL!


----------



## Steve (Sep 22, 2010)

I've been with hostmonster for a long time now and am very happy.  More expensive than some, but the services and support are top notch.


----------

